# Wii Preloader



## science (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wii Preloader*
Automatically Load the HBC
              Preloader is a system hack for the Wii that allows you to automatically load the HBC when you start up your Wii. Make sure you are fully aware of what you are doing before you try to install this.







			
				Notes said:
			
		

> Preloader 'replaces' the systemmenu (it's not really replaced, its main.dol is just renamed) with a simple loader which allows you to automatically load the HBC, a .dol you can install from SD or the systemmenu. It also allows you to use simple patches on the systemmenu. To start the installtion enter I raid u.








 Download





 More Info





 Discuss


----------

